# Oscillating fans



## grodude (Mar 3, 2015)

I have a 6-bucket rdwc setup in a 9x5 tent under 2k watts of light. I have a 740 cfm fan; no ac. I feel like I am thinking too hard about this and would like some assistance. The 10 gallon buckets have scrogs attached to each one individually. Should I get a lot of clip fans? a regular oscillating fan that I set on whatever I can find to keep adjusting the height? Attach a board on the inside and mount a wall mount fan? I know these are all options, but as this is new to me I'm not sure about the minimum requirements or what is ideal. 

Also how many fans do I need? Should I have them touching the top few inches of the plants? Should they go right above the tops of the plants? Should I have one blowing under the canopy? 

I appreciate all of you that take the time to answer my ridiculous questions. Thank you


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2015)

4x4 here with two 12" oscillating fans in the front corners.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 4, 2015)

I have a 7" under the canopy stirring stuff around, and two clip fans in the corners, blowing on the tops. I do this in each of my 4.5' x 4.5' tents. I used to stand up an OSC fan in the corner, but I thought that to be valuable space. I would still like to rig some larger OSC fan in the top corner of the tent and eliminate the clip fans. Just need to figure out how to do it. I'm big on using every inch possible in my tents.


----------



## grodude (Mar 4, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I have a 7" under the canopy stirring stuff around, and two clip fans in the corners, blowing on the tops. I do this in each of my 4.5' x 4.5' tents. I used to stand up an OSC fan in the corner, but I thought that to be valuable space. I would still like to rig some larger OSC fan in the top corner of the tent and eliminate the clip fans. Just need to figure out how to do it. I'm big on using every inch possible in my tents.



So I should have the fans blowing ON the tops rather than above the canopy?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 4, 2015)

I consider it a "dance"... make sure they are always doing a little dance, not wind whacking hah  So I stir the bottom and put some more gentle air over the tops. That's how I do it at least. There's not too many wrong ways and loads of right ways to do fans in the tent. :aok:


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 4, 2015)

If you have 2 fans put one low to keep the air moving under the canopy and one up higher blowing across the top of the canopy this will help move heat around, between the two you should have plants twitching in the breeze like they are nervous about their impending fate.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 4, 2015)

Hah, awesome! Well put Dman! :aok:


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 4, 2015)

It is easy to tell if the fan in blowing too hard. The leaves will show wind burn within a very short time. Usually, 24 hours or less. The leaves will start to curl under and they will feel dry to the touch.

If you get some leaf burn, simple move the fan as required.


----------



## zem (Mar 4, 2015)

in a 9x5 i would put 2 oscillating fans on the 9 ft side, one at 3ft second at 6 ft and let them spin. i think that having more than one fan in a space like mine 3x5 is overkill.


----------



## grodude (Mar 4, 2015)

zem said:


> in a 9x5 i would put 2 oscillating fans on the 9 ft side, one at 3ft second at 6 ft and let them spin. i think that having more than one fan in a space like mine 3x5 is overkill.



Thanks everyone for the great advice!


----------

